# Do you have any "idiosyncracies?"



## weebiscuit (Jul 3, 2011)

I never considered myself as being anything but totally normal, haha! But my husband has pointed out to me a few things that I do that he says are just "nuts!"

The first thing... whenever I get a glass out of the cupboard to get a drink of water, I have to fill the glass with water and dump it out and then refill it before I drink it. I have always done this, and when I tried to figure out why I did it I think it's because I always wonder if that water is just sitting in a pipe and maybe isn't quite "fresh." I know that the instant I turn on the water faucet there is water, so it's not coming from the well, which is 30 feet from the house. Ergo... it's sitting "somewhere" and it's not as fresh as I seem to think it should be.

The other thing I do is wash out zip loc bags, unless they've had greasy food in them. But if they've had fruit, or bread, or cookies, I always wash them out and reuse them. This drives my husband nuts.

Forty years ago when we were first married we were very poor, and we stayed very poor for the first 15 years or so, and I think I just got in the habit of not wasting anything. My husband always points out that we can afford new stupid zip loc bags, and to stop washing them out and drying them on the windowsill, but I just can't bring myself to throw out a good bag!

And another thing that's weird, and I've been this way since I was a child.... I absolutely cannot get into bed without first peeing. I don't mean I go to the toilet, then brush my teeth and get on my pj's. I mean everything has to be done first, and I have to go right from the toilet to the bed!




when I was a young girl my younger brother had a bed wetting problem until he was about 7, and because of that my mom always made me go sit on the pot and wouldn't let me go to bed until she heard me pee. So these days I'm the same. If I can't pee, I can't get into bed.

Maybe I need to see a shrink, eh?





Anyone else out there a little weird?


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jul 3, 2011)

I love these sorts of threads. Ive got to think about a few of mine

FYI I do the same thing with Zip Locks..if its cookies or bread I dont even bother to wash. I just shake out the crumbs and reuse. Some are pretty heavy duty these days and I would expect many people get more than one use out of them


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 4, 2011)

LOL!! I also do the 'water in the glass' thing, but think it is because I automatically rinse out anything before use, plus I also need to run the water through the pipe to 'get passed' any that has been sitting in the pipe for several hours.

When putting on or taking off shoes it is always the right foot first, but with any sort of trousers/jeans it is the right leg first for putting on, but the left leg first for taking off (does that make sense?)!

Will try to think of a few more as I know I have several - great fun topic by the way!





Anna


----------



## susanne (Jul 4, 2011)

Weebiscuit...I do all those things, but then, I'm pretty much a walking idiosyncrasy...

I am incapable of throwing away ziploc bags (even food packages that have ziplocs), bread bags, butter, salsa and other sturdy, reusable containers, or ANYTHING that might conceivably be useful anytime in the future.

I have to sleep with the radio on, tuned into BBC news. One of these days I'll wake up with a British accent. NPR's Morning Edition comes on at 3am and repeats a couple of times before I wake up, so I'm soaking up the news in my sleep. I've literally had news items invade my dreams.

I read multiple books at a time...I used to have my nightstand book, my bathroom book, my desk book, and my in-the-car stoplight book. Nowadays they're all on my Kindle, so that little begger has to go everywhere with me.

These are just the beginning...I'd hate to scare everyone off...


----------



## Gilly (Jul 4, 2011)

I _have_ to pour boiling water into my mug if I'm making a cup of tea or coffee. Even if the jug has just boiled and I've gone to the fridge to get the milk, I have to boil it again and have the water bubbling as I pour it into my mug. My husband reckons I've got an asbestos lined throat as I can drink a hot drink so quickly. I don't like drinking luke warm drinks. A friend of mine will go back and drink from a cup of tea or coffee that was made 20+ minutes before... yuck

I also find I often check my gear stick in the car - dunno why... just a quick touch and I'm ok for a few more kilometres


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jul 4, 2011)

O.K. I thought of a few

I never take the top newspaper: either at the stand or machine...I always take one from the middle

I dont open up things all the way. Mayo, ice cream, peanut butter any thing that has a lid plus a piece of paper or cardboard on the top. I will not totally remove the paper, I just sort of peel a little it back, scoop out what I need and seal it all back up.

I hate butter knives..will always use steak knife to spread anything

In restaurants the red and yellow squeeze bottles or any for that matter I always unscrew the top and make sure inside the lid is clean ( childhood gross out that I still cant get out of my head )


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jul 4, 2011)

Just want to say hi to Gilly, Welcome


----------



## Gilly (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome





Just spent the last while trying to load my profile etc.. phew, that was a challenge


----------



## Jill (Jul 4, 2011)

I have toooooooooo many idiosyncrasies!!!

At night, if the thought of peeing even crosses my mind, I have to go pee. I feel like I can't stand it if I don't go pee and it will be like a drop. Talk about mind over matter.

Sometimes when I'm watching TV, if I don't catch something (unimportant) that was said, I'll think "if you don't click it back and listen again, _________ (bad thing) will happen. I know it won't, but I always click it back.

I will only drink milk from a glass or ceramic mug. Never from plastic.

My hair has to be up when I sleep, can't stand it to touch my neck.

It feels like it will bring back luck if I forget to say my prayers before I go to bed each night.

I talk for most of our pets, and a few of them have a really bad problem with saying too many curse words.

As far as I'm concerned, if it's a drinkable liquid, Vodka is always an optional addition. However, sometimes the results are not as I would have hoped.

I am emotionally attached to some of our fish.

My first morning coffee (roll out of bed and head to the kitchen) recipe is 1-2oz very hot tap water and 1 scoop instant coffee which I drink in one gulp like medicine

If I have to go more than 5 or 6 hours without checking The Drudge Report, I get nervous.

Some of my favorite foods are Ketchup Macaroni (elbow macaroni, margarine, splenda and ketchup), mandarin oranges w/ a little bit of ranch dressing, and peanut butter, banana and miracle whip sandwiches.

I never can pass up the chance, while at home, to stick the Dole sticker off our bananas onto my forehead and leave it there until I've forgotten it's on.


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Jul 4, 2011)

LOL this is a funny thread

Well first I have to drink distilled water the only kind I can drink and I if I am not using a straw I can only drink out of a plastic cup never ever glass EVER!!!

I panic totally panic if I have less then 2 1 gallon bottles of water. I suddenly become very thirsty and sure I will not survive if I do not go out to Walmart and get at least 3 more bottles right then that very minute and have gone to the store for water at 2 am even when I had 2 bottles left waiting to go in the fridge.


----------



## Sonya (Jul 4, 2011)

> I talk for most of our pets, and a few of them have a really bad problem with saying too many curse words.
> As far as I'm concerned, if it's a drinkable liquid, Vodka is always an optional addition. However, sometimes the results are not as I would have hoped.


lol Jill, My husband and I do the exact same thing...my dogs have a very bad potty mouth, especially when they are talking to me!

I agree, if it's liquid, vodka makes it better, if not vokda then tequilla.

I am alittle ocd, so I have many idiosyncracies about everything we own...I think it is because when growing up we didn't have much so when we buy something, especially a big ticket item, I take care of it like I will never be able to buy another. Not sure that's a bad thing though. I've gotten much better over the years about not obsessing so much.


----------



## SampleMM (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi Gilly and welcome to the forum.

Okay, I have a few that drive my family crazy and it revolves around my purse, car keys, and cell phone. When we are in the car I have my kids check more than once to make sure that my purse in the car and then I make them check to see that the cell phone is in there. Then when we get to our destination and I lock the car........I have to hit the clicker thing at least twice to make sure the doors are locked. Then several times, I have to check my purse to make sure the car keys haven't jumped out. Oh dear, now I'm sounding crazy.


----------



## Renee (Jul 4, 2011)

I have to sweep the kitchen floor before I make dinner.....don't know why it bothers me so much


----------



## Shari (Jul 4, 2011)

Humm... lets see.

I don't like people walking with their shoes on in the house. You take them off at the door.

Loud music and barking dogs are painful to me, seriously painful, like jabbing an ice pick in your ears... one reason I live soooo far out in the country. (going to be an issue finding a place in VA, they don't have private forest land like Oregon does, my place is backed up on 3 sides here)

No one is allowed to go any where near my Artist table... and if anyone dared to put anything on my Artist table... they will wish they lived on another planet.

Always read before I go to bed.

Ah yes,,, animals are always fed and cared for before the people get fed.

Well, that is about it. Sure I will remember something else later..or when ever I can find that sticky note I wrote the list or info on.. LOL


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Jul 4, 2011)

Jill said:


> As far as I'm concerned, if it's a drinkable liquid, Vodka is always an optional addition. However, sometimes the results are not as I would have hoped.


Oh Jill we are vodka sisters... just goes to show that while political views and glass or plastic cups can seperate... Vodka can always pull everyone back together ROFL


----------



## susanne (Jul 4, 2011)

Jill -- my favorite drink mixer is Crystal Light lemonade -- yay!! Diet booze!!! (Well, sorta...)

Shari, just be sure to have slippers available when people visit. My sister-in-law has a shoes off policy, but as I am a diabetic with a proclivity toward cellulitis, I can never walk around in socks -- a pin or odd splinter could result in amputation for me. SIL does not provide slippers, so I have to bring mine if I visit her. She thinks I'm silly, but I've grown rather attached to my feet and want to keep them!


----------



## Reble (Jul 4, 2011)

Oh this is so funny, thanks for the laughs.

But yes I have some too.

Toilet paper and paper towels have to be put on, so that I can have the bottom of the sheets roll out from the bottom. ( Hope you know what I mean )

At the grocery store have to check dates and most of the time have to take from the back or bottom for the longest date listed.

After I watch the news last thing at night! cordless phone has to be put back on

holder and T.V. clicker has to put in right place on my computer desk.

Have to have a light on in the kitchen for the night, just in case I need to see

coming down the stairs. Hubby says just but it in on when I go down, nope!! need it on all night.


----------



## Jill (Jul 4, 2011)

Susanne, Crystal Light + Vodka is my favorite!!! Especially fruit punch, morning sunrise (orange), and cranberry. That + "Platnium 7x" is really, really good



:BigGrin


----------



## disneyhorse (Jul 4, 2011)

Oh my goodness... this thread is for me... I try not to do things deemed "obsessive-compulsive" but my friends and family just say I'm "quirky" or "particular"...

I can't remove protective screen covers. Whether on a digital camera screen or the radio in my car, it DOES NOT COME OFF and my husband loves to tease me about taking them off. I sold my truck, which I had for seven years, and it still had the plastic film on the radio.

I can't touch raw eggs. When I bake or cook, the SECOND the egg touches my skin I have to go wash with soap and water. Even if I have more eggs to crack. I threaten my husband that he can NOT eat raw cookie dough because it freaks me out... if he eats the dough he cannot eat the cookies...

I have to tap the countertop when I swallow my vitamins (or pills). My husband asks if it really makes them go down better... I think they do?

Expiration dates make people in my household frustrated... I throw away food even by the "sell by" or "best by" dates which I am told doesn't mean the food expires until a few days later... but a date is a date to me.

When driving in a parking structure, I have to drive with the driver's side seat NOT under the support beams. In case of an earthquake, I don't want to be crushed by them. Then, my husband tells me the support beams are the STRONG part of the ceiling and I should WANT to be under them. So now I'm stressed out when driving in parking structures!

I'm sure there are LOTS more.... 

Andrea


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jul 4, 2011)

Ok, I too have to pee before going to bed, plus whenever leaving the house to go some where.

I must tour the house before leaveing twice to make sure nothing is left on, except for the TV witch I leave on for the dogs.

I also must wash my feet before bed even if I just got out of the shower, and brush my teeth.

Can't sleep unless I say my prayers.

Crazy old lady!


----------



## Flatbroke Farms (Jul 4, 2011)

I always have to pee before bed. Even if I'm lying in bed reading, before I get ready to go to sleep I have to get up, go pee, then go to sleep.

When I get a glass of ice water, I have to shake and swirl the ice in the glass for a minute or so before I'll drink it.

I obessively chew straws if there is one in a glass. But I will never drink water from a straw.

I fold the toe of my sock so I can't feel the seam against my toes.

I always say, "Excuse me," "Please," and "Thank you" to my animals if I need them to move or do something for me.

DH and I talk for our pets and our kids, too.

Toilet paper has to roll out from the TOP. And if I come to your house and it is under, I WILL change it while I'm peeing.

I refuse to touch raw meat.

I'm sure there are more, I'm very quirky!


----------



## Marty (Jul 4, 2011)

My cold drinks have to be served in a real glass with a straw, not plastic and not ceramic cups.

I drink hot tea in the winter and cannot stand to keep the tea bag in the cup as I drink it.

I cannot have different types of food on my plate touching each other. Anything drippy needs it's own plate on the side. One time in Cracker Barrel they dumped mashed potatoes directly on top of my meat and I thought I would die. I had to have them fix me a new plate.

I can't sleep without covers.

I can't sleep with my hair being loose. I have to have it in a pony tail or braid. During the day it has to be UP. Can't stand it hanging down at all.

I wash all my dishes completely in the sink with SOS pads before I load them in the dishwasher.

I have to sleep with my bedroom window open no matter if the air is on or its freezing outside. Need the window open.

I'm so claustrophobic that I have to open the truck door first before I roll up the windows.

I can never be in a room with a door closed. Except the bathroom. But even in the shower, I never close the curtain.

I have many issues!


----------



## Mona (Jul 4, 2011)

I have really enjoyed reading everyone's posts!




I have a few of my own. Like several others, I too have to pee before I go to bed and every time before I go anywhere. AND, while on the subject of peeing, I cannot sit down on the toilet without blowing my nose! For some stupid reason, I just have to blow it, even if there is nothing there to blow! I also have to crap more often than not whenever I go shopping! I know...gross, but true!





When I am filling mine and my husband's pill containers each week with our pills/vitamins, all the pills have to be in exactly the same order in each compartment! Each pill has to be placed in the same position in each day's compartment.





I'm with Marty too, about foods touching. I can have certain foods slightly touch, but could never have anything running into anything else, and I too will grab a separate bread plate to keep certain things separate. People at a buffet that load up their plates with things piled onto each other absolutely DRIVES ME CRAZY!!

And I also MUST sleep with covers on. I will leave my feet hanging out, and blankets up to my my underarms, but my body trunk MUST be covered.


----------



## Kathy (Jul 4, 2011)

I didn't think that you slept Mona!


----------



## chandab (Jul 4, 2011)

Flatbroke Farms said:


> IToilet paper has to roll out from the TOP. And if I come to your house and it is under, I WILL change it


Me, too!

I can't think of anything to write, but I know I have some good ones.


----------



## O So (Jul 4, 2011)

I have a lot of the same things alot of you have.

Have to pee before going to sleep and before going somewhere. I too, don't like things on my plate touching, but I go a step further. I eat one thing at a time. Meaning I eat all of my potato, then I will eat my steak, then my green beans. I also can't drink anything till I am completely done eating. That was caused by my Grandpa when I was a kid. He used to eat all his food then drink, I asked him why he did that. He told me that pigs eat and drink at the same time. Ever since then, I eat my food first, then drink! LOL Grandpa also taught me to twist the tab on my soda can. He said he did it so his nose wouldn't hit the tab. Made since to me, so I always turn the tab now. It is such a habit now that I don't even realize I'm doing it. My hubby and son even do it now! LOL I can't sleep with the tv on. Have to turn it off or it will bug me. Poor hubby, I will start to doze off, realize the tv is still on and "click" turn it off. Doesn't matter if he was watching it or not. LOL I also have to turn the tv on before I go to sleep. We can come home at midnight be dead tired, but I have to turn the tv on for at least a couple minutes, then turn it off to go to sleep. I also have to swirl the ice in my cold coffee drinks. Just give them a couple swirls and I am good. I have to check several times a day to make sure my cel phone is in my pocket. I even buy one type of pants and shorts to make sure I have that said pocket to put my cel phone in. If by some chance I do have to wear a pair that doesn't have that pocket, I go crazy all day feeling for my phone. (Walmart sells cargo pants and shorts that have a side pocket that the cel phone slips right in, just ordered 5 pair of shorts online because my store didn't have any!) Only bad thing about this habit is I am having a hard time finding the blue jean style of pant. They sell the kaki, and black mainly now. Even online I can't find the blue jean style. Even went to Wranglers web site to find them, no luck. Looks like I will be wearing a lot of black next winter. LOL

One last thing. If things don't go routinely in the mornings when I am getting ready for work, I get very testy! I get so irritated if hubby out of the blue asks me to do something that is not in my routine. He has learned that and tries not to ask things of me in the mornings.

Oh, and toilet paper and papertowels have to go over the top! My hubby's Mom stayed with us for a while and she would always switch my toilet paper to go under, I was so happy when she left. LOL


----------



## Paradise Ponies (Jul 4, 2011)

I blow on my cocoa pebbles before I take a spoonful.

(Not sure if that's an idiosyncracy...I think it just makes me an idiot)





I tell inatimate obejcts to 'stay' when I put something somewhere.

I dip my french fries in my milk shake.

I can drink plain milk normal, but I MUST drink chocolate milk with a bendy-straw (how else am I supposed to blow bubbles in my chocolate milk?)

I push my eye-glasses up with my shoulder rather then my finger.

I smell my hair a lot (I think that's a nervous habit, maybe...)

I like talking in a brittish accent. Also in russian, scottish, irish, australian and spanish accents. I don't know why.

and....When someone asks me if my plate of food is for them, I respond by licking the food. It means 'it's mine, go get your own.'

Yeah, I'm strange...


----------



## Shari (Jul 5, 2011)

susanne said:


> Jill -- my favorite drink mixer is Crystal Light lemonade -- yay!! Diet booze!!! (Well, sorta...)
> 
> Shari, just be sure to have slippers available when people visit. My sister-in-law has a shoes off policy, but as I am a diabetic with a proclivity toward cellulitis, I can never walk around in socks -- a pin or odd splinter could result in amputation for me. SIL does not provide slippers, so I have to bring mine if I visit her. She thinks I'm silly, but I've grown rather attached to my feet and want to keep them!


If you ever come over for a visit, remind me and I would make sure you have new slippers! VBG


----------



## Shari (Jul 5, 2011)

Paradise Ponies said:


> I tell inatimate obejcts to 'stay' when I put something somewhere.



LOL... that is what I say to car drivers when I think they are going to go against a Red light or stop sign, or pull out in front of me.

Of course, Jackwagon..also comes to mind, when people are driving rude.


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Jul 5, 2011)

Flatbroke Farms said:


> Toilet paper has to roll out from the TOP. And if I come to your house and it is under, I WILL change it while I'm peeing.


Ok that is the funniest thing I have read in a long long time!


----------



## Marty (Jul 5, 2011)

Notice I am not telling anyone about my potty secrets...


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jul 5, 2011)

What's my favorite line I heard on "Law and Order: SVU" once? "He doesn't just have issues, he has a subscription!"



Sounds like a lot of us here.

The funny thing is that since we all think our behaviors are justified and normal, it's hard to think of our own idiosyncracies sometimes. I bet my family could give you a list a mile long about me



but I'm having trouble coming up with them.



Marty said:


> I cannot have different types of food on my plate touching each other. Anything drippy needs it's own plate on the side.


Oh, ditto, that would be one! I can't stand bread that gets soggy from sitting in meat juice. I don't mind sopping up the juice with bread but it has to be eaten immediately before it gets soggy. I was TERRIBLE about food not touching when I was a kid! I'd throw a tantrum if anything was "contaminated" and had to spend 15 minutes separating everything sufficiently with a fork before I'd eat it.

I have a right sock and a left sock and they must go on the correct foot. They may not COME with "sides," but they have them after the first wearing and from then on it's fixed!





I cannot read and listen to something at the same time. I figure I have one language input channel and having words coming in one way will block them coming in another!



I can listen to two people at once, but can't _see_ words and _hear_ them at the same time without problems.





Typos drive me crazy. If I see one on a post I made months before, I feel a compulsion to go back and fix it. The only thing that keeps me from writing to the publishers of my favorite books to complain about errors is the fact that my sense of procrastination is stronger than my sense of outrage.





I'm extremely controlling when it comes to my spaces and doing things my way. If I pack the trailer, gosh forbid someone else should touch anything in it because then I might not know where something is when I need it!



Don't touch my room, my place at the table, my trailer, my feedroom...it drives me crazy when people try to "help" because it takes me twice as long to redo things the way I wanted them done in the first place. Yes, I know. I need help of the psychiatric variety!



I'm the worst about it when I'm trying to take on big tasks by myself because the only way I can handle them is to be hyper-organized, but I know I'm still guilty of it on the small stuff too although I'm getting better about it there.

It drives me insane when Dad scoops the beetpulp and doesn't clean the scoop afterwards. By the time I come out for the next feeding it's glued to the scoop and takes a Brillo pad to remove.

I can't stand a mess. If someone puts the cap of the canola oil on the horse's arthritis med container and leaves an oily ring I'll fume for twenty minutes. Don't they know that oil doesn't wipe off cleanly and I'll get oily fingers *every time I touch that container* for the next week?! :arg! I will do anything to keep oil from making a mess.

When using the blower on the horses I wear a large raincoat, a wool cap with my hair stuffed up under it and a hospital face mask. I hate that last item but noticed my chin was breaking out the next day every single time and decided it was easier to keep the dirt from getting blown into my pores in the first place. The rest of it is just trying to keep myself clean!

I still keep handwritten to-do lists and calendars because I refuse to become entirely digital. Much though I love technology, I want to keep my penmanship nice and that requires actually using it every now and then!





I'm on a roll, bet I could get a bunch more of these now but I'll stop before I scare you all.



The only one left I'll share is that I'm the opposite of most you ladies- I REFUSE to pee before bed unless I really need to because I figure holding it all night is how I keep my bladder strong!





Leia


----------



## Helicopter (Jul 5, 2011)

Oooohhhh there are some seriously strange people on this forum.



:shocked



:shocked

You'll have to wait until this topic dies a natural death before you see my contribution. Actually that is probably my idiosyncracy. I can never think of anything to write until the party is over (so to speak).

Fun topic.



:HappyBounce I'm going to read it all again then go back to the topic where everyone posted their photos and draw conclusions ..................................



:rofl




:bye-sad


----------



## LindaL (Jul 5, 2011)

I am like many of you that I have to pee before bed and before leaving the house. I can NOT have certain foods touching...ICK! The salad bar at a buffet is the worst...how can anyone put potato/macaroni salad next to a green salad with dressing?!? NOOO....blech!! But, then again, I like to mix certain foods together...



TP from top (but I've never changed someone's TP at their house...that's funny! lol). I never take the 1st paper or magazine off the rack. I read newspapers and magazines from bad to front (starting with the beginning of the article of course...lol). I always change out my wall calendar before the month is actually over (usually the last week of the month), so I can "see" the next month's happenings and if there is something written on the previous month's "last week" I will re-write it on the new page...lol



If I am typing and I notice several words past that I have made a typo I will erase back to that word and fix it, then re-type the rest of what I wrote (No, not paragraphs, just several words worth...lol). I'm sure there are more (and even some others have mentioned that I am not thinking of right now)...


----------



## Mona (Jul 6, 2011)

I am another one that the TP and PT has to be on thwe holder so it comes from over the top. My son in law would come here and deliberately switch it around just to tick me off!And I am also another that (not only newspapers and magazines) will not take the one in the front in most cases. I usually take whatever it is, from in behind...not sure why, maybe to make sure the package is not damaged and the product not used, or maybe just because I am WIERD!!






Also, sometimes when I am shopping, and I need to open a package to view an item, I put that one back, and take an unopened one! Another stupid thing to do, since I will be opening it at home anyway. I have been trying to get better about that one, depending on what the item is, I will make myself take it in some cases.





I am sure there are loads of other things too, but I don't think of them until I read other's posts. And I couldn't agree more with the soggy bread...that just gags me! YUCK!!!


----------



## cretahillsgal (Jul 6, 2011)

The first thing that I thought of is my aversion to people picking at or biting their nails. Even when people put their fingertips together grosses me out. Its gets pretty bad around my house since both my husband and my son chew their fingernails when they watch TV. I can hear it from accross the room and usually turn the TV off and take the remote with me to another room till they stop. LOL I literally cannot concentrate on anything else if someone is doing it. Hubby tells me I am weird. And now my fingers are aching just thinking about it.


----------



## Melinda Dean (Jul 6, 2011)

wow! I just read all these for the first time. Love you guys



. Nice to know I am as normal as the rest of you.





I have to pee before going to sleep, or just if I think I need to go. Sheets have to be straighten with no wrinkles before I get in. Always dust off my feet first. Wash them if I had to go outside, even in shoes.

Shoes off in my house, but I am okay in other peoples homes who wear shoes inside. I just hate house work!

I would drive some of you crazy if we went out to eat together... I like mixing different foods together. I love stews, soups and mixed types of salads so my plate of food never looks neat.

Having left a barn gate open in the past, (no escapees), I double check and then recheck stall doors and fence gates before leaving barn area. Did not know I was doing it so much until my barn dog would not follow me out one night. I watched him go to each door and gate in the same oder I do it, then and only then, would he follow me out. Bad when even your dog notices your obsessive behaviors!


----------



## cretahillsgal (Jul 6, 2011)

Just thought of another one. I will NOT eat any meat off of the bone. No t-bones, no fried chicken. If I get a t-bone I cut the meat away and leave at least 1/4" of meat next to the bone. Something about that meat that is attached to the bone grosses me out.


----------



## sfmini (Jul 6, 2011)

I have to pee before bed and before leaving the house, work, gym, etc. Parental training from long ago. I will HAVE to 'go' even if I just 'went' a short time ago or if I rebel and go straight to bed or wherever I was headed, all I can think about is how I should have peed until I give up and go make a few drops. Crazy.

In my old house, TP had to come off the bottom and it drove me nuts if anybody changed it. In this house for some reason off the top works better so I had to change my habits again.

Nice to know I am not alone!


----------



## susanne (Jul 6, 2011)

Printed toilet paper only shows its pattern if it comes over the top, so I rest my case.

(Even though I never buy printed...)


----------



## HGFarm (Jul 7, 2011)

Hahahaha, weebisquit- I also do both of those things- so maybe that IS normal. I would like to think so.

OMG, where do I begin..... I dont want to scare anyone off either.

Ok, maybe just a couple here... I have a 'thing' about my food touching. Can't stand it- If a piece of bread gets on the juice or anything- I just cant eat it- period. My neighbors were nice to me and surprized me one day with a big divided plate!! I also usually eat one thing at a time.

When grocery shopping at the store- things have to be checked out at the cashier a certain way and also have to be bagged a certain way. Dont ask me to describe it but *I* know how it goes and it makes me nuts when folks don't do it 'right' LOL

Toilet paper, printed or not, MUST come over the top, as do the paper towels.

I'm thinking I'll leave it at that for now


----------



## shelia (Jul 7, 2011)

I may be the odd one here. I actually like my food touching. I like to mix odd things together when I eat it. i like to have all of the different food tastes in my mouth at once. I think the flavors compliment each other. Like KFC, I like the taste of the chicken mixed with the coleslaw and mashed potatoes. I find it to be an interesting combination of tastes. I like it when gravey touches jelly. It is an interesting flavor. I don't like things mixed together to the point that I cannot taste each individual flavor though. If they are not mixed I will add a bit of each item on my fork for each bite.

I have also found recently that I have a problem with getting rid of some trees. They are palm trees and they came up by themselves. They don't go with anything else and they are in odd places. They are now getting in the way.

John was going to dig them up and asked me about them. I know I don't want them but I am starting to feel sorry for them. I told him if he was going to murder these plants, to just be sure he put them somewhere that I wouldn't have to see it. i told him that maybe we could find homes for them. I don't know of anyone who would want them. It is so hot out that I don't think they would transplant well anyway.

That is just a couple of things that you may find strange about me. i think I may have many more.


----------



## ohmt (Jul 7, 2011)

I strongly dislike feet. I can't stand when people touch mine and I can't stand when I have to touch other people's.

I am also one that doesn't like when my different foods touch






I don't like socks or gloves or hats. Since I live in North Dakota, I often get strange looks walking around in 30-40 below weather without them (I do wear socks with shoes, but I wear sandals as long as I possibly can which also elicits strange looks sometimes).

I have plenty more, but like others I don't want to scare anyone off!


----------



## Jill (Jul 7, 2011)

I can't get over how many of you do toilet paper and paper towels wrong



Don't you all know TP goes under, and paper towels go over??? That's the right way



Honestly, folks!!!


----------



## susanne (Jul 7, 2011)

My, oh my, Jill...Does this mean you put printed sheets on your bed with the printed side upside down? Or wear your clothes inside out? I'm simply SHOCKED, hehe.

............

Okay, here a few of my (albeit lesser) wierdnesses...

I swallow peas and icky vegetbles whole without chewing or tasting.

I have to walk up steps so that I start with my right foot and end on my left. When walking on a patterned tile floor, I have to walk so that my feet fall according to the pattern. With age, I've managed to get past this to an extent, but unless I set my mind to ignoring it, I still do it.

When eating any bread item, the butter MUST be spread to the edges -- a infinitesimally thin layer is fine, but my bread must not be dry at the edges. Keith likes to put a blob in the center and be done with it -- and yet, our marriage has survived for 22 years...

When getting change, I want the coinage placed in my hand first, then the bills on top -- otherwise it's nearly impossible to hold onto the loose change.

When I get my dinner plate, I determine the order in which things will be eaten. Veggies first, to get them out of the way, all the way to my favorites, which are eaten last. Each item is eaten at once, then on to the next.

I cannot drink coffee out of a glass mug -- it tastes best out of a heavy ceramic mug, and white tastes best of all.


----------



## HGFarm (Jul 7, 2011)

Oh Shelia, we can never dine together, LOL!!

Hmmm, never noticed about stairs- I'll have to pay attention because I think I always go up right foot first- dont know about down. LOL Oh no, my list is growing!


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Jul 7, 2011)

I was genuinely OCD as a child, and I still have some residual "issues." Odd numbers really bother me, and I avoid them at all costs. If I have to deal with odd numbers (like in someone's phone number), then I make them ok by figuring out how to use them all in a math equation that results in a positive number. My DOH likes to irk me sometimes by changing volume settings to odd numbers and waiting to see how long it takes me to check and change them.

Repetitive noises also drive me nuts. It could be a dog barking or someone clipping their nails (eesh), tapping their fingers, or simply repeating themself more than once. I used to have a friend and coworker that liked to bug me by following me around and repeating the same word over and over again - nice to know my quirks are entertaining to everyone else!

I'm the opposite of claustrophobic - I like to have clear, close boundaries. For that reason, my side of the bed is always against the wall and I always scoot down in bed so my toes are snug against the footboard. Whenever I'm sitting in a booth I like to be on the inside.

After years of working retail, I still feel compelled to "face" items when I'm shopping.

And these are the least weird ones!


----------



## Leeana (Jul 7, 2011)

This is a good one for me, as I have a minor case of OCD!!

Whenever I get a cup out to poor a drink into, I have to wipe off the rim of the glass if its plastic or glass, just incase there is something yucky on it. Mom puts all the classes in upside down to "drain", and I can't help but think maybe they drained and the rim sat in the water which could be disgusting. So no matter what, I wipe off the rim of the glass (normally on my shirt of something).

I normally cannot eat eggs, as I fear finding a shell....

Everything in the shower has to be organized. All of my perfume and producs/bottles/sprays in the bathroom have to be turned so as you can see the front label. As well as shampoo's ext in the shower.

I also cannot go to bed at night unless I go potty right before.....

I also cannot go to bed at night or leave the house in the morning until everything in the house is in the exact spot I ment for it to be.


----------



## sfmini (Jul 7, 2011)

Just thought of another. I always have to brush off my feet with my hands before I get into bed. That actually has a practical origin from my Meredith Manor days. They used to put these tiny black gravel thingies we called greebies and they got in everything. If you didn't brush off your feet, you ended up with greebies in your bed. That was in 1979 and still do it today!


----------



## disneyhorse (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm a reverse bedtime-potty person. Doesn't really matter when I pee before bed, although I do try to do so close to bedtime. That just makes sense. However, the SECOND I get up out of bed I have to pee. Doesn't matter how long I've slept or anything. I really panic if someone decides to go in and take a shower or something when I've got to get up!

C'mon people.. toilet paper DEFINITELY must go up over the top to unroll. I spent YEARS trying to teach my husband not to randomly put the roll on, because sometimes he'd put it on backwards. (He then rolled his eyes when our cat was a kitten and started unrolling it for fun. I then wanted him to put it on backwards so it was harder for the cat to sit and unroll it.) Jill... people who work in Custodial jobs (such as at Disneyland) are taught that all rolls of paper should go over the top to unroll! They must be experts, right?

I don't really like food touching, although not strict about it (depends on what the food is) but I eat my food in order of least-to-best favorite. However, french fries must ALWAYS be eaten first because I don't like them lukewarm.

I don't have a smart phone because if I'm on the computer, I must check my e-mail every five minutes just in cases someone randomly sends me an e-mail. I also have to keep junk mail cleared out immediately. I feel that if I got a phone with internet, I would be stuck obsessively checking my e-mail all day no matter where I go! Right now it's just confined to when I'm at home!

Andrea


----------



## shelia (Jul 7, 2011)

HGFarm said:


> Oh Shelia, we can never dine together, LOL!!


Sure we can! We will just have to go for salad!


----------



## BBH (Jul 8, 2011)

This is a great and fun thread.......some very good long time friends of ours 15 year old daughter came up with this......'Normal is only a setting on the dryer'.......


----------



## leeapachemoon (Jul 8, 2011)

This is a great thread! 

 

Many of mine have already been said.

 

 

Toilet paper has to come from the top. 

I don't like my food to touch. 

I don't like feet, except my own and my sons. I don't want to see your feet especially male feet! 

I twirl my hair and put it in my mouth, this drove my mother crazy so most of my life I had very short hair. 

I do not like finger nails or toe nails. I keep my nails clipped short and obsessively groom my toe nails. 

I do not like finger nail biting and my husband does it obsessively.

 

I'm sure there are many more that I just can't think of.


----------



## mydaddysjag (Jul 8, 2011)

I have obsessive compulsive disorder, and I have a TON. Im not obsessive about washing hands like some people with ocd who wash until their hands bleed though (im one of those "pro" germ people who thinks without some germs, you dont build immunity)

My dishes HAVE to be in the drain rack smallest to largest, knives point down on the right side of the basket, silverware point up, and are on the left side.

Toilet paper HAS to unroll from the top, hubby and I fought about it so much that he wont even change the roll now. Jill is correct though, the "correct" way is from the bottom. I had to take ettiquite and hospitality classes, and was told that there. I couldnt believe my ears, so came home and looked it up online. Oh well, Im set in my ways. I also count how many sheets I use, and fold it nicely before hand. I cant stand odd numbers.

I cant stand seeing laundry around. Now that I have a baby, I dont have time to wash every day (I was every other day now) but I store my dirty laundry in the washer until its time to wash. Towels are the exception, there is a special basket for them hidden in a closet. I cant stand when people put wet towels in the laundry basket, thats gross.

I store my drinking glasses in the cupboard upside down, because im scared dust will get in them. I rinse them before putting a drink it them.

I obsessively organize my clothing. I couldnt stand my socks/bras/underwear touching, so instead of being in a drawyer I have them in boot box size tupperwear, across the top shelf in my closet. Jeans in one drawer of the dresser, shorts in one, pajama shirts in one, and pajama pants in one. Regular shirts go in the closet organized by sleeve length and color. My DH cant put my laundry away because I had a meltdown once when my pajama pants were in with my shorts.

I cant have my foot touching, and I even organize my food on my plate without realizing I do it. One time hubby asked what I was doing, and I had a line of steamed baby carrots on my plate. Oooppsss


----------



## CKC (Jul 8, 2011)

I love this topic.

My food can touch... it all comes out the same way... I know, I know gross... LOL That's just my sense of humour.. hahaha

I was never worried about the TP issue until at my last job there was a woman that worked there that came out of the bathroom screaming at the top of her lungs.... I can't believe someone put the TP under!!!!!!!!! She said this over and over.

I thought she was nuts, but since then I made sure the TP was over the top because that lady sure was. Holy cow!

I do check and recheck things before I leave the house.... Drives my husband crazy. Stove off, computer unplugged... the list goes on and on.

Have to potty before bed as well.

My Dad once told me to always pick coins up head side up. Now it's a habit.

Shoes go on right foot first.. pants/shorts right leg first.

I also, worked retail... I find myself picking up things that have fallen off hangers and putting them back in their place.


----------



## Jill (Jul 8, 2011)

CKC said:


> My food can touch... it all comes out the same way... I know, I know gross... LOL That's just my sense of humour.. hahaha


No wonder I like you so much, Kim!!! Making me laugh


----------



## Mona (Jul 8, 2011)

OMG!! I REALLY must stop reading this thread, because I am reminded of more and more of my quirks! My dinner plate is another I have. We normally only have meat and potatoes (or rice) and veggies. They HAVE to be placed in the correct spot on my plate! My potatoes near the 11:00/12:00 spot, my veggies around the 8:00 spot and my meat around the 3:00/4:00 spot. When I get a meal like this in a restaruant and it is out of correct order, I have to rearrange my plate to make it right! LOL!

In regards to the dishrack thing...my sink when I am washing dishes must be set up neatly before running the water. The plates/bowl have to be piled neatly in the back and to the right of the sink. The utensils must then all face the same direction, laying below the dishes closest to me, and all "heads" pointing to the left. Then the cups and glasses are places to the left of the dishes, and along the left wall of the sink. Then when I put them on the rack, they must be placed with the eating surface pinting away from me (toward the back of the counter) and when my daughter comes here, she sets them in the rack facing outwards and it drives me crazy if I am drying dishes!








So is it time to stop reading this thread yet??


----------



## HGFarm (Jul 8, 2011)

Oh god, I have more than I thought.

Yes all the glasses have to go in the cupboard upside down, as do coffee cups.

And OMG disneyhorse!!! I am the same about my computer/email/spam, etc.....

Ok, anyone else do this one? I was not going to mention it but now I just have to know! Does anyone else alphabetize their spices in the cabinet?


----------



## CKC (Jul 9, 2011)

Right back at ya! I'm glad you get my sense of humour... Love to laugh. That's my motto!


----------



## CKC (Jul 9, 2011)

Andrea- I'm the exact same way with my e-mails, etc.


----------



## Relic (Jul 10, 2011)

l don't know about others but when l go out to eat l ALWAYS have a need to dunk my knife spoon and fork in my glass of water and then wipe them of real good...l don't know where that comes from but drives the old thing and my kids crazy..l'd do my plate to but







never use those catchsup or mustard squeeze bottles either ya just never know about them and how many layers of new has been added to the old in the bottles


----------



## GrullaBlue (Jul 10, 2011)

Funny topic...

I too, am a toilet paper/paper towel OVER the roll person....and I also don't like my food touching, and usually eat one thing at a time. I like drinkin' my soda, but only from a can, it doesn't taste as good out of a bottle, so I won't drink it unless I can get it from a can.

I have to be covered up when I sleep, but also like to have one leg out of the blankets....doesn't matter which one, depending on how I'm sleeping (back, stomach...I sleep both ways), I'll have the closest leg to the side of the bed hanging out. And unlike some of you, I can't sleep with my hair up. My hair is always up in a pony tail when I'm awake, but I can't sleep with it up at night...it's always down. That's the only time it's down!

My hubby will help clean house when I'm in a crunch...but I end up doing most of it because I just have a certain order in which I think it needs to be done...and he doesn't do it that way (I mean, c'mon, you dust first, THEN vacuum...otherwise the dust remains on the floor)....amongst other things.....but it just silently irritates me enough that I just do it myself.

Someone here mentioned hating feet...as do I. I don't even like my own feet...and rarely am I without socks on. I just don't like feet....lol And hubby always picks at his before he goes to bed everynight. Drives me nuts!

I've got quite a few...but I'd really have to think about it.....reading these posts helped me come up with what I have, for the most part.

One thing that actually irritates me when I realize I'm doing it, is I never stand still. If I'm standing, talking to someone, sometimes it takes me awhile to realize I'm swaying back and forth. Now, when you have a baby, and are holding it, you have an excuse, but my "baby" is 9 now...I no longer have that excuse...but I do tend to sway. Another thing I just never outgrew....I can't leave scabs alone.... you'd think that's a kid thing...but guess not!


----------



## lucky lodge (Jul 12, 2011)

I have lots of idiosyncracies..But now ive read all yours iam NORMAL



like you LOL


----------



## MindyLee (Jul 12, 2011)

I have to smell the milk before I pore a glass, everytime!

I also hate when someone leaves the toliot seat up no matter whare I am, I always have to have it down.

When I do chores, it has to be done the same way in order everytime.

When i go food shopping, I always start at the back of the store and work my way up. And when i get to the registers, I have to put all glass, can, meat, frozen, boxed, personal care, veg/fruit, bread, chips in order on the convaror belt.

Bathroom paper AWAYS has to be over not under!

I HATE FEET TOO! Cant stand them, exspecially someone in flip flops!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jul 12, 2011)

Melinda Dean said:


> Sheets have to be straighten with no wrinkles before I get in.


Ditto.



Flannel sheets aren't so bad but wrinkles in regular sheets drive me crazy!



BBH said:


> This is a great and fun thread.......some very good long time friends of ours 15 year old daughter came up with this......*'Normal is only a setting on the dryer'*.......


Love it! Gotta remember that one.





Leia


----------



## ~Dan (Jul 13, 2011)

I have a few...

-I always have to bang my fork against the side of wheel barrow whenever I am doing stalls, I am not sure why, but I always MUST knock the wet bedding off. I go nuts whenever one of the little poops gets wedged between the tines close to the part of the fork attached to the handle.





-I always rinse the rim and the inside of buckets when refilling them and then swish the water around and dump it. Even if the buckets are clean, I have too!! I can't stand it when people just dump the water and then refill it with bits of hay in there!

-I must walk around with socks on, I am not sure why but I always feel the need to wear socks, without them, I feel naked!

-I prefer to wear socks when I sleep because whenever my feet do not sweat, they suddenly begin too whenever I think about it while laying in bed, I hate it if my feet stick to the sheets, hence the socks.

-I cannot reuse the same glass for multiple different beverages. I can only use a glass I drank water out of for water, a glass for juice, a glass for milk etc. I have a strange thought that if I reuse a glass that contained water in it, then poured milk in it, the milk would become watered down! I think that may be the time when I was at my Aunts house when I was little and she froze her milk, thawed it, so when I drank it, it was watery





-I only really like to drink pop out of the bottle if it is room temperature. The only way I can drink it with ice is if it is in a plastic Pepsi cup at a small town diner. I find that iced tea out of the bottle (Arizona) is only good warm, the ice I feel detracts from the flavour.

-I prefer water out of the tap without ice.

-When people smack their lips while eating I go crazy, I can hear them even if they are on the other side of the house





Well, that is just a few of them, there certainly are some interesting ones on here. Loved reading this thread





Dan.


----------



## shadowpaints (Jul 14, 2011)

hmm lets see..

I cannot use a public restroom.. i cannot even walk into one!

i will not go anywhere by my self

no one is aloud to fill the dish washer, if they do, they do it wrong and i get mad

i cant stand it when someone scrapes their utensils on a plate

if im on the phone and you want to say something, you must wait till im off the phone, or ill blow LOL

i too do chores in the EXACT same order EVERY time no matter what

i can handle a lot of things.. you name it. except for snot i cant even wipe my own kids noses with out gagging!

i dont like shoes/ boots. ill wear sandals as much as possible, or be barefoot

every time someone burps and doesnt say ;excuse me i mutter 'pig' under my breath lol i dont really mean to... haha

i dont allow someone else to shave the minis, im too worried that they would screw up lol

i have a ton more.. just cant remember them


----------



## Katiean (Jul 14, 2011)

One thing I do that is kind of different is when I go out to dinner and there are more place settings on the table than we are going to use, I stick them in my plate when I am finished so if someone played with them before me the next guy gets clean dinnerware. I wish it was done for me. Another thing I do is when I go to a motel I have Lysol in hand. Go into the room I spray the floor as I go in. I lift the mattress to look for bed bugs. I spray the sheets, blanket and bedspread (both sides). Then I spray the sink, toilet and tub. Then I bring my stuff in. There are lots more but....


----------



## Jill (Jul 14, 2011)

I need to stop reading this thread because reading it's reminding me of how neurotic I actually am. I keep thinking _"yeah, I do that, too..." _


----------



## susanne (Jul 14, 2011)

Jill said:


> I need to stop reading this thread because reading it's reminding me of how neurotic I actually am. I keep thinking _"yeah, I do that, too..." _


hehe...me, too!

I left out my wierdest one -- *I'm allergic to the phone.*

I hate talking on the phone and almost never call anyone. I get sweaty palms when the phone rings. Once on the phone, I'm a nervous talker and find it difficult to politely end the call, so I keep talking. Blech.

I have to use the phone for my business, but even then I much prefer email.


----------



## sfmini (Jul 14, 2011)

I am the same way about the phone, just hate to make calls. I don't mind answering so much, but hate to make them. Major procrastinator, but if I can email or text I am on it.

Jill, you aren't strange at all, after all, if a lot of us do these things, we all must be normal, right?


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jul 15, 2011)

susanne said:


> I left out my wierdest one -- *I'm allergic to the phone.*
> I hate talking on the phone and almost never call anyone. I get sweaty palms when the phone rings. Once on the phone, I'm a nervous talker and find it difficult to politely end the call, so I keep talking. Blech.


Oh so THAT'S it!





Leia


----------



## Katiean (Jul 15, 2011)

I just thought of a couple more.

I hord toilet paper. I think it is because when I was a kid we had an out house and used the Sears & Robuck more than once or twice.

I mix my mashed potatos and vegitable (corn, peas or green beans) together.

I put a ton of crackers in my soup so it is thick enough to eat with out dripping off of my spoon. Blaim my mom for that one. When I was a kid I would spill my soup all over me so she crushed up crackers in it. Now I that is just the normal way I eat soup.


----------



## chandab (Jul 15, 2011)

susanne said:


> I left out my wierdest one -- *I'm allergic to the phone.*
> 
> I hate talking on the phone and almost never call anyone. I get sweaty palms when the phone rings. Once on the phone, I'm a nervous talker and find it difficult to politely end the call, so I keep talking. Blech.
> 
> I have to use the phone for my business, but even then I much prefer email.


Me, too! especially the nervous talking. Not sure if I'm allergic, but definitely prefer not to talk on the phone. Only person I talk much on the phone wiht is my mom, she doesn't have a computer, or I'd probably just e-mail her too.


----------



## Chelley (Jul 16, 2011)

HA!! I have never felt more "normal" after reading these!





Okay: I always smell the milk before I pour it in my glass to drink it, even if it is a brand new gallon. Can't drink it without smelling it.

Even when we raised chickens and had dozens of eggs to sell and give away, I always bought eggs from the store-didn't like how dirty the shells were when you gather them and don't like the thick yellow yolks (which people tell me is what makes farm fresh eggs so good).

I am a checker: go out to feed the horses, check and double check the gates; set my alarm clock, turn it off, reset it just to make sure; lock the back door and then walk back and double check it one more time.

I really like hand sanitizer-keep it in my car and use it everytime I leave a store, etc. I keep it on my desk at work and use it often (I work in a doctor's office) and sometimes I feel compelled to use it just after speaking with certain people/patients on the phone...gives me the chills just typing about it! I know, BAD!!

I too prefer the toilet paper rolled from over the top and I buy plenty-usually a pack every time I go to the grocery store. Who wants to run out of toilet paper?!? I don't hoard it-just like to have an extra pack around. My husband makes fun of me about this. I may just let him run out sometime and see who is laughing then! Please don't judge me...


----------



## Jill (Jul 16, 2011)

Ya'll crazy


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 16, 2011)

I do so love reading this topic, and thank you all for confiming that I'm perfectly NORMAL!

Hate making/receiving phone calls, keep loads of spare loo rolls plus panic when the kitchen rolls look like running out, loo seat ALWAYS down and loo rolls facing forwards, always double check door and gate catches (never check the house as dont even know where the keys are coz up here we never lock up anyway, plus keys are always left in the vehicles), people MUST wipe down any work surface as soon as they have finished preparing any food, chairs must be replaced back under the table as soon as you get up and any table mats replaced EXACTLY as they were before use, any ashtrays must be left EXACTLY where I have put them - go and sit by the nearest one if you smoke, but do NOT move them.

I could go on and on, but as you can see from the above, I'm ANOTHER TOTALLY NORMAL PERSON!





Anna


----------



## Katiean (Jul 16, 2011)

AnnaC, I used to not lock the doors. Then for some reason one night I did lock up. Around 4:00am two hispanic men came and tried the door knob. Then they knocked. They kept telling me to let them in. Then Brandi made herself known and they left. I always lock up now. Also, I always left my truck unlocked. Then someone went through my papers in the truck. I locked it after that. But one night I forgot and left it unlocked. They got in my truck again and this time left the door open. They got in my neighbors car and truck that night too and left their doors open too.


----------

